# Lowrance HDS 5 oder Humminbird 788 / 798



## canoes72 (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Echolot. Bisher habe ich Geräte von Lowrance benutzt, die letzten 9 Jahre das X 51.
Jetzt ist die Zeit für ein moderneres Gerät gekommen. Nach vielen Internetrecherchen und Telefonaten mit einschlägigen Händlern habe ich bereits eine Vorauswahl getroffen. Entweder wird es ein Lowrance HDS 5 mit der späteren Option der Aufrüstung auf StructureScan oder ein Humminbird 798 c SI bzw. nur das 788 mit QuadraBeam.
Sehr gerne würde ich natürlich bei Lowrance bleiben, aber mit der eventuellen Aufrüstung und dem 2. Geber ist es vielleicht nicht mehr so praktikabel ?! Dazu kommt, dass man hier im Forum einiges über schlechten Bildaufbau und Systemabstützen liest. Das verunsichert mich doch sehr, schließlich ist das eine Anschaffung für die nächsten Jahre. Und im Gegensatz dazu liest man von den angegebenen Humminbird Geräten nur, das sie Probleme mit der Halterung haben aber sonst nichts negatives. Aber leider habe ich keinerlei Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich das Gerät fast ausschließlich in Mecklenburger Seen und Boddengewässern einsetzen möchte, seltener in Spanien und Frankreich beim Karpfen angeln.
Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir Vergleichserfahrungen mitteilen, die die jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteile der Geräte besser aufzeigen als irgendwelche theoretischen Leistungsangaben der Hersteller.
Ich möchte mich schon jetzt für Eure Hilfe bedanken.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
canoes72


----------



## olli82 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 5 oder Humminbird 788 / 798*

Hallo canoes72, möchte dir mal schildern wie es bei mir war.

Nachdem auch ich jahrelang mit Lowrance auf dem Wasser war, wurde es vergangenen Herbst Zeit für ein neues
Echolot.

Also habe ich die in Anglerkreisen einschlägig bekannten 
Fachhändler kontaktiert.

Zu meiner Verwunderung gabs im großen und ganzen überall die gleiche Antwort. Nämlich, wenn man objektiv und un-
voreingenommen die Sache angeht, gibts nur eins-Humminbird. Die sollen Lowrance in der letzten Zeit technologisch überholt haben.

Nach nun etlichen Nervanrufen meinerseits und 3 bis 4
Wochen Zeit, die es gedauert hat um mich gedanklich
vom HDS5 zu lösen, und weil die Si Technik außerhalb
meines finanziellen Spielraums lag, wurde es letztendlich
ein 778 plus Quadra Beam Geber. Diese Kombi wurde mir
für die relativ flachen Gewässer, wie wir sie befischen, an-
geraten.

Und weil ich hier schon öfter negative Kritik über QB gelesen habe, möchte ich hier mal anmerken das ich vollends Zu-
frieden damit bin. Der QB Geber erfasst am Grund in der Breite das doppellte der Gewässertiefe. Als die Gewässer noch eisfrei waren, konnte ich damit die Futterfischwolken
im Freiwasser viel besser finden. Und somit auch die Räuber.

Und nur zur Info: bei den Leistungswerten in den Tab. soll wohl Lowrance immer die max. möglichen Spitzenwerte angeben, während Humminbird díe realistischeren Durch-
schnittswerte.(so die Exp.)

Gruß Olli


----------

